# any single lesbians out there??



## babypapermache (Sep 27, 2007)

hi im a single lesbian mum of one, with one on the way. wondered if there was anyone else in a simular position xx


----------



## southern_angel (Jun 16, 2008)

*Waves*


----------



## babypapermache (Sep 27, 2007)

hiya....yay!! im not alone!! xx hows thing going with u x


----------



## Fairie (Sep 13, 2009)

Me too now


----------



## bagpuss1 (Feb 26, 2005)

Me tooo,

Although I think i may possibly be counted as Bi. Hoping to start for number two within four months probably. I have a crackers  five year old from previous civil partnership who is shared custody.

Kerry


----------

